# Ghost Shrimp breeding - but fry died



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello, 

I have a small 1.5 gallon el-natural planted tank with 3 amano shrimp and 3-5 ghost shrimp. The ghost shrimp have been breeding, and I'm very excited by that, except that in 3 litters, all babies have died within hours of hatching.

I read here on the forum that the babies need brackish water to survive (I haven't tried that yet), but I was wondering, if I add salt to the water, will the adults be able to live in those conditions? Will it harm the plants?

If brackish will be ok, then how much salt to water ratio do I need?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

There are more then one species called ghost shrimp, some reproduce in freshwater, some need saltwater. 

Best bet is to locate another hobbyist who breeds ghost shrimp to by animals from, and get advise about that specific species.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Brackish water will typically harm plants. It would be better to setup a smaller breeding tank to attempt this but fishyerik's advice is good, find a breed of ghost shrimp from someone who can tell you how they raise theirs in detail. 

I would also suggest you try some RCS as they breed very easily in fresh water and are more colorful. You can get them for pretty decent prices nowadays locally or online from other hobbyists.


----------



## latte hiatus (Oct 27, 2008)

I inherited some ghost shrimp from my cousin, and haven't identified the species. Never added salt, but larvae survived and matured.

They originally came in a 10g tank with some guppies, and the guppies would eat virtually all the shrimp larvae. Removing the guppies helped the larvae survive.

At some point, I replaced the filter. The original filter was a powerfilter with a bit of mechanical filtration and a bag with some Purigen. The new filter is an internal filter with only mechanical filtration. Ever since replacing the filter, the ghost shrimp larvae survival rate has decreased drastically - out of the last two batches of juvies, only 1 survived.

Since Purigen improves water quality be removing organic nitrogenous compounds, FWIW, I'm inclined to believe that the larvae require much better water quality than the adults. I need to validate this by replacing the Purigen to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I've had ghost shrimp breed before, but their larvae is so microscopic in size it's nearly impossible to feed them...all of them died. I have read elsewhere though that if you put them in a 10 gallon minimum, solid color rubbermaid tub and cover it, with some ventilation of course, you will soon find a colony of ghost shrimp...you have to fill it with some java moss so the larvae feed on microorganisms. I don't know if it works, I've never tried it myself and thought that it wouldn't be worth the trouble since ghost shrimp are so readily available for no more than a few pennies.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

My ghost shrimp breed readily in my heavily planted 125g. NO salt. I have tiny babies and juvies both right now, Some guy here in town decided the only way to breed them is to black out the whole tank, so he has garbage bags all over his tanks.

Mine just live in their little ecosystem, and it works. 

Somebody said you need to identify the species, and they're right. Pretty sure I know what mine are, the name escapes me at the moment but I think Palaemonetes sp.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a planted tank that is pretty solidly brackish. I am increasing the salanity and I have seen effect on the plants. Hygros are pretty stunted. 

With that said. bacopa and Val is growing quite well. This is in a 2.5 gallon tank. 

I admit, I do not have many surviving babies, but I am having some.


----------

